# Brawl is Lame



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

This is why: http://mukkurater.blogspot.com/2009/03/ssbb-with-ice-climbers.html


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 23, 2009)

1- YOU FAIL.
2- They're adults, stupid. <_<
3- They're one of the best characters in the game because they can hit twce as hard.
If you're good, like my cousin, anyway.


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok y do u think brawl is lame just because it has ice climbers in it?so wat they travel together but they r rly good if u know their powers


----------



## Resonate (Mar 23, 2009)

[quote="Toon]1- YOU FAIL.
2- They're adults, stupid. <_<
3- They're one of the best characters in the game because they can hit twce as hard.
If you're good, like my cousin, anyway.[/quote]This about sums up what I would have said.

Minus the Cousin, & adults bit.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

the one for the gamecube is the best


----------



## bud (Mar 23, 2009)

That's an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 23, 2009)

...>_>

Am I the only one that realized it's not to be taken seriously and it's just hating on the Ice Climbers or are you all that stupid?


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

GAHH resist... to... start... GAHHH!!!


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

[quote="Toon]1- YOU FAIL.
2- They're adults, stupid. <_<
3- They're one of the best characters in the game because they can hit twce as hard.
If you're good, like my cousin, anyway.[/quote]This sums up your incompetence. They're one of the best characters in the game? Ha! They're two characters, they hit twice (not twce) as hard, making it unfair, and they do not resemble adults in the least, especially because they sound like they are prepubescent.

I fail? No, I believe you fail.


----------



## John102 (Mar 23, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> ...>_>
> 
> Am I the only one that realized it's not to be taken seriously and it's just hating on the Ice Climbers or are you all that stupid?


this


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

And do you know how there were several characters removed from the game? Why not remove the Ice Climbers? _Ice Climber_ was one of the least played games of the games that gave characters to Melee. And the Ice Climbers are much too overpowered. How about one Ice Climber, only with added power? That would make things a little more fair.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]1- YOU FAIL.
> 2- They're adults, stupid. <_<
> 3- They're one of the best characters in the game because they can hit twce as hard.
> If you're good, like my cousin, anyway.


This about sums up what I would have said.

Minus the Cousin, & adults bit.[/quote]^lol this. cept cousins and stuff...


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

You all do not realize that you are presenting the reasons that I actually used to downtalk the very same characters. The Ice Climbers are in need of a nerf!


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this wat?


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> That's an opinion, not a fact.


i never said it was a fact


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

You are all just agreeing with what Toon Link said. I have news for you: his point was made, but it is a very obsolete one. And Toon Link sucks by the way, Meta Knight for the win.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah you tell them Coraircate


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> You are all just agreeing with what Toon ]Now your attacking another character that you think has above tier, MK has the highest, meh, just pros use Ice Climbers, theyre NOT easy to use, YOU need to control 2 characters, the damag of they both COMBINED do as the same of TL, so when you kill Nana, he


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

And now they have stopped trying to disprove my points. This merely proves that they have a lack of attention towards the many flaws in the design of these two.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> And do you know how there were several characters removed from the game? Why not remove the Ice Climbers? _Ice Climber_ was one of the least played games of the games that gave characters to Melee. And the Ice Climbers are much too overpowered. How about one Ice Climber, only with added power? That would make things a little more fair.


Uhh Cause Nintendo is getting OFF characters? 

So why they took out Roy and Mewtwo? Cause they REPLACE them... Theres noone who replaces Ice Climbers


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You are all just agreeing with what Toon ]Now your attacking another character that you think has above tier, MK has the highest, meh, just pros use Ice Climbers, theyre NOT easy to use, YOU need to control 2 characters, the damag of they both COMBINED do as the same of TL, so when you kill Nana, he


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> This is why: http://mukkurater.blogspot.com/2009/03/ssbb-with-ice-climbers.html


im starting to like you less and less   
good for u if thats what you think, dont have to tell everyone cuz no one really cares


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know that Roy and Mewtwo were replaced. What about Dr. Mario and Pichu? Who were they replaced with? Wolf and Diddy Kong?

Roy was only in Melee to advertise Nintendo's new game. Mewtwo was actually a good character that had great combat abilities. People merely looked down upon Mewtwo for their lack of this often-noted "practice" that players used to play as the Ice Climbers, Falco, and Fox.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Mar 23, 2009)

IKE FTW

WOLF FTW


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

You really seem to be changing your viewpoint now.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They DIDNT got replaced, just taked off... Nintendo realized they went lazy by just copying th moves of Mario and Pikachu, that decided to put more, but wait no more left? Yes they needed to put Snake and Sonic


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they did get removed. They could have just swapped their moves easily.
And what do the third-party characters have to do with this?


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swapped? Oh no, no, no... Melee 2?

Third party characters? Snake and Sonic? Oh nothing...


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StbAn (Mar 23, 2009)

That review is lame


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you're basically questioning your own statements. Where do you stand? For this or against this? The Ice Climbers are in need of a nerf.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright guys, you should stop this fight.  You realize you're fighting over a *censored.1.2* video game that means only 1.00% of your life.  So really, just stop guys.


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

the ice climbers are pretty gay(my opinion)


----------



## John102 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Alright guys, you should stop this fight.  You realize you're fighting over a *censored.1.2* video game that means only 1.00% of your life.  So really, just stop guys.


lol, it's obviously more than 1% to them..


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> That review is lame


You do realize that the review was created in less than 240 seconds and was merely created to make a statement, not make headlines.



> Alright guys, you should stop this fight. You realize you're fighting over a *censored.1.2* video game that means only 1.00% of your life. So really, just stop guys.



Nice to know that you're trying to tone down the fighting yet buffing something that means much less than what you say.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, like that one guy that said he'd rather die then have his town hacked on City Folk.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im at the name of this thread, and the review ... They all normal why complain?

Nikoking: Sorry a videogame that I really love


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And obviously you really are just sitting on the sidelines and backing up those with viewpoints weaker than those of my cross-eyed cat looking out from the treetops.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever.
Well, I tried.  I agree with you on the hating brawl part.  I despise that game.  But I don't think why you think Ice Climbers are superior.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would give this game away for something better in an instant. _Order Up!_, _Twilight Princess_, or even _Boom Blox_!


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

i hate the game it sucks that is one thing we can all agree on


----------



## Darkbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one cares about your opinions what's there is done, no way to change it. So stop whining because you upset other people who love the game as well.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you agree that the game is of the suckish variety.
And I made it very clear why they are superior.



> * Two characters.
> * You can freeze people.
> * *Attack in two directions.*
> * *Easily chain grab.*
> ...



I have been nice enough to boldface the ones of greater importance.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then.  I get it <_< .


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 23, 2009)

ok guys really this is getting out of hand


----------



## Hal (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> This is why: http://mukkurater.blogspot.com/2009/03/ssbb-with-ice-climbers.html


But there Hard to Use so Yeah You Fail!


----------



## Darkbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

*sigh* its just a game people


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hohoho, your ignorance humors me.
Nobody cares about my opinions? Did I even say anyone did? I gave it anyway.
What's there can be changed. There are system updates, if you do know. And DLC.
Whining? This is whining? I say the game sucks because of the bloody twins that need to take a ride on the crazy train and I'm whining?
Love the game as well? I do not love the game. I made this very clear. Please examine more closely before presenting a false statement.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> *sigh* its just a game people


Its obviously more than a game for me


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> *sigh* its just a game people


Yes it is. We have established this little tidbit. If someone was on the surface of Neptune right now, they'd be saying: "Hey, that _Super Smash Bros. Brawl_ game for the Wii is really just a game."



> Its obviously more than a game for me



A standpoint that differs from that of yours, Darkbunny. While it is just a game, which I do agree, one in which you may be supporting deep down actually disagrees.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Surely I made my point. Your feeble remarks did not destroy my opinion.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 23, 2009)

MKW OWNS ALL!!!

A game is a game, deal with it. :/


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> MKW OWNS ALL!!!
> 
> A game is a game, deal with it. :/


I do believe that even _Cars_ was superior to _Brawl_.


----------



## StbAn (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Darkbunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is one of the best game for a lot of people.


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol ok, its actually more than a game for me which I cant tell why...

And I dont consider this as a fight, more like a friendly argument so yeah 

Just dont say Lucas sucks or else YOU WILL DIE >=(


----------



## Darkbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol ok, its actually more than a game for me which I cant tell why...
> 
> And I dont consider this as a fight, more like a friendly argument so yeah
> 
> Just dont say Lucas sucks or else YOU WILL DIE >=(


lol i agree. I do like this game but i just dont care like its my life ya know.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 23, 2009)

Well SSBM is my favorite because of all the time I played it with my older brother. c:
I've played over 10,000 hours of SSBM, it broke the timer.
It says that I've played as Link for 9,999 hours but played the game only 38 hours. :s


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Well SSBM is my favorite because of all the time I played it with my older brother. c:
> I've played over 10,000 hours of SSBM, it broke the timer.
> It says that I've played as ]Lol yeah, if I had another controller I would play like over 9000 hours of Brawl by now ._.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Lol ok, its actually more than a game for me which I cant tell why...
> 
> And I dont consider this as a fight, more like a friendly argument so yeah
> 
> Just dont say Lucas sucks or else YOU WILL DIE >=(


Lucas does not suck at all. They did not overpower him, yet gave him great moves but still gave him a bad recovery; making for a balanced character.



> Well SSBM is my favorite because of all the time I played it with my older brother. c:
> I've played over 10,000 hours of SSBM, it broke the timer.
> It says that I've played as ]
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkbunny (Mar 23, 2009)

well im going...hope this works out


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 23, 2009)

Saying Brawl is lame is like taking a million dollars and ripping it to shreds. >_>


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Coraircate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

SonicHyuga said:
			
		

> Saying Brawl is lame is like taking a million dollars and ripping it to shreds. >_>


Saying that is like peeing in an electrical outlet, it makes no sense.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Darkbunny said:
			
		

> well im going...hope this works out


Thanks for that... wonderful announcement.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice flame war yah got here.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you... I added a poll to request insight on my talent in argument.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Thank you... I added a poll to request insight on my talent in argument.


oo fancy.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Meh, thanks. My first real internet argument.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Meh, thanks. My first real internet argument.


congratz 





Not men't to offend k?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

Makes me feel like this guy...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> Makes me feel like this guy...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## djman900 (Mar 23, 2009)

If u knew wuts best hide urself


----------



## TigerCrossing (Mar 23, 2009)

You make a very very good argument.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 23, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well this was fun to read. But I have to say I disagree with that "review". Its like giving Modern Warfare a bad review because you get killed  a lot online. It just takes practice.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

*turns head around*
No.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm the Ice Climbers can be annoying... but it doesn't make the whole game lame. Nice review on the game though.


----------



## Chibz (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you gave poor reasons as to why they shouldn't be in the game.  It's okay to say they aren't your personal favorite to play as or against, but to say they ruin the whole game's a bit too far.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 24, 2009)

Omgz brawl sukks cuuuzzz it haz ice climbrbers in it omggggggggggzzzzzzz.







Seriously, just cuz 1 charecter is in it, dont use it >_< how hard is it.

This thread is a waste of space, its your option, but its pointless just saying omg brawl is lame it has ice climbers in it.

I dont like brawl it is a bit too boring but its my option.

I find it boring cuz you do the same thing E V E R Y single time.
My point is allready better thenyours, i could go on and on about my point, and just cuz a charecter is in brawl, doesnt mean you have to use it does it?


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 24, 2009)

That's the stupidest reason to think Brawl is lame.


----------



## Jarv156 (Mar 24, 2009)

This is almost as bad as hating Sonic in brawl because of his final smash. If any character is to be hated it's got to be Meta knight, he's completely overpowered.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 24, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Meta knight, he's completely overpowered.


<big>FALSE.</big>

 :veryhappy:


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 24, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> This is almost as bad as <big>hating Sonic in brawl</big> because of his final smash. If any character is to be hated it's got to be Meta knight, he's completely overpowered.


srsly, sonic's final smash IS LAME AND OVERPOWERED!


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2009)

This thread is just lol. You're trying to act like you know what you're talking about but you really REALLY have no idea. Let's have a look at your list, shall we?




			
				Reasons why the Ice Climber are overpowered said:
			
		

> *1 Two characters.
> *2.You can freeze people.
> *3 Attack in two directions.
> *4 Easily chain grab.
> ...



1. Your point? 
2. If your opponent is standing 2cm infront of you and is not attacking, they deserve to be frozen for a small, worthless amount of time.
3. Most characters can do that.
4. If you know how; most people don't. Almost impossible in the laggy wifi. Dedede's chain grab is much worse.
5. Fail Fail Fail
6. Ganondorf is overweight. Does that make him broken? 
7. HOW THE HELL DOES THAT MAKE THEM OVERPOWERED?!?!?
8. So?


----------



## Anna (Mar 24, 2009)

I hate brawl anyway.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else could it be then? Super Sonic is the best choice for his final smash.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe one of the Super Sonic rip offs that keep appearing? *coughstorybookseriescough*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Super Sonic is more common in the series.


----------



## child911 (Mar 24, 2009)

*You* didn't put up a good argument, you didn't make it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> *You* didn't put up a good argument, you didn't make it.


Yeah he did.


----------



## child911 (Mar 24, 2009)

fail = me


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the ice climbers... but they are not over powered, I mean most of the characters are either their equal or stronger...

Seems to me like you just have a friend who learned how to use them extremely well, and need to justify your lack of ability to beat him  

But that is just what I see.  Other arguments like how they are in only one game, well so is Pit. They were just in one of the classic games of the past.  I think the worse offender is ROB.... he was an accesory....


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 24, 2009)

"Two characters.
* You can freeze people.
* Attack in two directions.
* Easily chain grab.
* Spam spam spam!
* Overweight.
* Ugly and therefore overlooked.
* Without need of being unlocked."

1. So.......they have a minor advantage in their special abilities, all of the brawl characters have some sort of minor advantage in their special moves.

2. Other characters can too....

3. Which takes practice for timing.

4. What exactly do they spam?

5. LAWL

6. DOUBLE LAWL but the past two points are just stupid, although im sure your not serious....at least I would hope so....

7. Not really valid.

Although I don't agree with your opinion for the most part, it isn't necessarily the most valid argument, and where exactly have you seen them online. In the year or so i've been playing brawl online, I barely ever see anyone use them. Just because it may look like they have a huge advantage, if you look at there stats you'll see there just around the same as other characters.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 24, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I think the worse offender is ROB.... he was an accesory....


I think calling ROB 'just an accesory' is a bit unfair. It saved video games.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though the accessory itself is pretty much fun for about 5 seconds.....

and saying it saved video games is a bit much, maybe just the NES.


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, let's change the character's names that's been there since, oh, 1985. Because Nana and Popo are SOoOoOo outdated.


----------



## Clown Town (Mar 25, 2009)

i dun like u cos brawl is great... king dedede shall eat you with his kirby impersination


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 25, 2009)

ya that was a terrible argument because your main argument was they had weird names, and were ugly! first off i dont think that there are many people named link, or marth, or ganondorf, or donkey kong so eat it!


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Mar 25, 2009)

all i can say is 
U FAIL AT LIFE!!


----------

